# myBrute



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Wieso darf man den Mist nichtmal mehr in Sigs haben? Es wird keiner gezwungen darauf zu klicken und so viele Threads wurden dazu nun auch nicht wieder eröffnet. Bitte nicht gleich closen und mir einen plausiblen Grund geben... Aber einen Grund... den wirds nicht geben.
Manche Mods hatten es ja sogar selbst drin. -.-


----------



## neo1986 (7. April 2009)

was is das?


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

du hast deswegen ja wirklich n thread aufgemacht xD

wie es schon beim link steht...
"wegen massiver spammerei"
zwar nicht von dir aber von einigen anderen


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Weil einige Kleinkinder, es direkt gepostet haben.


----------



## Carcharoth (7. April 2009)

In der Signatur ists nachwievor erlaubt, wenn der Link nicht irgendwie getarnt ist.
Ganz normale Diebspiel-Regeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> In der Signatur ists nachwievor erlaubt, wenn der Link nicht irgendwie getarnt ist.
> Ganz normale Diebspiel-Regeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also darf man den Link nicht umbennen oder wie?


----------



## Klunker (7. April 2009)

strange chacharoths oder wie das jetzt geschrieben hat link zu seinem brute geht noch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  scheinbar also doch net =)


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Also darf man den Link nicht umbennen oder wie?


Getarnt ist er dadurch,das er nicht offen ist. Sondern hinter einer Naricht steht... lass den link doch mal so wie er ist :>


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> strange chacharoths oder wie das jetzt geschrieben hat link zu seinem brute geht noch...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



vllt muss man ja den direkt link posten...

Tabuno hat ihn ja noch mit nem anderen teil drüber...

edit: also ohne "Fight against me!" sondern einfach ein direktlink


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> edit: also ohne "Fight against me!" sondern einfach ein direktlink


Geht auch nicht. Habs eben probiert kommt auch der Spammüll Link.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Geht auch nicht. Habs eben probiert kommt auch der Spammüll Link.


Tjo... pech..


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Geht auch nicht. Habs eben probiert kommt auch der Spammüll Link.



http://tebbi.Wegen-massiver-Spammerei-gefiltert/  ??

mhh stimmt...

edit: geh zu charcha und beschwer dich


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Nicht Pech, wieso geht das bei manchen noch und bei manchen nicht.


----------



## Carcharoth (7. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> edit: geh zu charcha und beschwer dich



Bringt nix. Ich kann an der Filterung im Forum nichts ändern.
Ausserdem wärs mir neu, dass ZAM mybrute in den Filter eingetragen hat.


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Das Spiel ist eine Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Bringt nix. Ich kann an der Filterung im Forum nichts ändern.
> Ausserdem wärs mir neu, dass ZAM mybrute in den Filter eingetragen hat.


Dann soll es mir ZAM erklären. Los irgendwer muss ZAM pullen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Nicht Pech, wieso geht das bei manchen noch und bei manchen nicht.


Ist doch egal. Es ist genauso ein dummes und unsinniges Browserspiel wie viele andere. Nur weil hier keiner mehr draufdrücken...


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Dann soll es mir ZAM erklären. Los irgendwer muss ZAM pullen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schreib ihm doch ne PM


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist doch egal. Es ist genauso ein dummes und unsinniges Browserspiel wie viele andere. Nur weil hier keiner mehr draufdrücken...


Da haben mehr drauf gedrückt als du denkst. Aber wenn du es unsinnig und dumm findest kann es dir doch egal sein.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Da haben mehr drauf gedrückt als du denkst. Aber wenn du es unsinnig und dumm findest kann es dir doch egal sein.


Und deshalb musst du dich nun aufregen weil ein Browserspiel hier bei manchen in der Signatur nicht mehr funzt? Stirbst du sonst? meine güte...


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und deshalb musst du dich nun aufregen weil ein Browserspiel hier bei manchen in der Signatur nicht mehr funzt? Stirbst du sonst? meine güte...


Ich wette ein böser Mod steckt hinter der Sache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. April 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> In der Signatur ists nachwievor erlaubt, wenn der Link nicht irgendwie getarnt ist.
> Ganz normale Diebspiel-Regeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


juhu hab dich grade besiegt^^ sry 4 ot


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

ich finds gut das es geblockt wird -.-
finde das spiel so sinnfrei irgendwie ... wenn man es selber spielen könnt wie little fighter oder so wärs ja n1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber kuken wie du gewinnst oder verlierst toll xD


----------



## Independent (8. April 2009)

Das das Spiel unsinnig und dämlich ist, hat nichts mit der Problematik zu tun.

Es ist einfach nicht angemessen sein Schnitzel mit in ein Restaurant zu nehmen und manche spammen hier dermaßen viel damit rum, dass man meinen könnte, die werden vom Betreiber bezahlt. Werbung kostet Geld.

Wenn viele über die strenge schlagen, müssen auch andere drunter leiden...Willkommen im Sozialstaat


----------



## ZAM (8. April 2009)

Also grundsätzlich sind solche Verlinkungen in Signaturen erlaubt. ABER: Wegen der massiven Spammerei des mybrut-Links in den letzten Tagen wurde der Link vorerst gefiltert. Es nervt einfach, wenn einige Ihre Punkte pushen wollen und das durch Beiträge in Kommentaren, Shoutbox, ja es wurden sogar mehrere Threads nur für den Link eröffnet. Einige Links in den Signaturen sind noch vorhanden, weil sie vor der Einstellung des Filters eingestellt wurden.


----------



## dragon1 (10. April 2009)

achja wollte sagen so wies jetzt ist bringt es sich wenig, das .wegen-massiver-spammerei-entfernt muss man einfach durch mybrute wechseln und schon ist  der link korrekt


----------



## Tabuno (10. April 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> achja wollte sagen so wies jetzt ist bringt es sich wenig, das .wegen-massiver-spammerei-entfernt muss man einfach durch mybrute wechseln und schon ist  der link korrekt


Das geht nicht, schade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hadley (10. April 2009)

beat me!

**Winke Winke von Ocian**


----------



## Tabuno (11. April 2009)

So nochmal eine letzte Frage... Mich regt es einfach auf das es bei den Leuten noch geht, die diesen Link vor der Einführung des Filters reingemacht haben, wie ich! Aber bei mir geht's nicht mehr... Und ich habe meinen Link definitiv vor der Einführung des Filters reingemacht. 
Ich will nur Gerechtigkeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squarg (11. April 2009)

Gott sei dank werden die endlich gefiltert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt 
geben sich die Leute wieder Mühe für eine hüpsche Signatur.

mfG. Squarg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (14. April 2009)

Die Leute die sich an die Regeln halten haben natürlich die *****karte gezogen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schade.. naja, vielleicht lernen die Schuldigen es vielleicht irgendwann mal.

Ein Link in der Signatur welcher sichtbar ist finde ich ok, aber Promoting ist BÖÖHSE.


----------



## Tabuno (18. April 2009)

Da der Hype ja jetzt vorbei ist und keine Threads mehr dazu gemacht werden und es Cheater in dem Spiel gibt kann man den Link wieder vom Filter nehmen oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Da der Hype ja jetzt vorbei ist und keine Threads mehr dazu gemacht werden und es Cheater in dem Spiel gibt kann man den Link wieder vom Filter nehmen oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


im strg+v thread wollt erst vorhin wieder einer nen link posten -.-


----------



## Tabuno (18. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> im strg+v thread wollt erst vorhin wieder einer nen link posten -.-


-.- Oh man... 
Mich nervt nur das die Links vor der Filterung noch gehen und ich hab meinen auch vor der Filterung reingesetzt aber er ging nicht mehr und nun hab ich ihn schon lange aus meiner Sig gemacht.


----------



## Lillyan (18. April 2009)

Öhm... ob dus glaubst oder nicht: Der Filter hat nichts mit dir persönlich zu tun (?)


----------



## Tabuno (18. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Öhm... ob dus glaubst oder nicht: Der Filter hat nichts mit dir persönlich zu tun (?)


Ja, hätte mich auch gewundert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Komischer Filter, filtert wie er Lust hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ die Leute die das Spiel hassen ihr müsst mich erst gar nicht flamen!


----------



## Carcharoth (24. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Hallo Bannmami. Bitte in die Netiquette schreiben.



Hier spricht Bannvati. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bam. kthx.
Es wurde dir oft genug erklärt was Sache ist. Deine Quengeleien haben nun (zwangsweise) ein Ende.


----------



## Ocian (24. April 2009)

Man sollte einfach wissen, wo eine Grenze ist und wann man sie übertritt.


----------



## Maladin (24. April 2009)

Und Bannonkel - muhahahaha



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/wink maladin


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

Wahaha selten so gelacht...  wirklich ganz toll gemacht, Tabuno  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt, da der einzige, den es wirklich gestört hat, weg ist, kann das  Thema eh geschloßen werden.  Oder hat jemand Einwände?


----------



## Tabuno (26. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wahaha selten so gelacht...  wirklich ganz toll gemacht, Tabuno
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach ja?


----------

